# Your gym playlist



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

It's been a while since I've been to the gym. I'm getting back into it but I have no idea what music to listen to. When lifting I always listened to the heavy stuff. I'm putting together a playlist soooo.. post your filthiest tunes here. No specific genre required.
Have a nice day...and thank you kindly!


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Death metal works best for me when I'm working out...











Also, this one is a must!


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

TheSonderer said:


> Death metal works best for me when I'm working out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, I like the sweeps. Took me a while to find but if you skip to 2:53 and hear when the track kicks in a 3:00. It's hard to make out with all the noise but it gets me every time.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Stickman said:


>


These are great, love.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

It is physically impossible to get any heavier than this. Also try "A New Level."





I've never found an album more perfect than this one for anything that requires concentration...I used to write all my papers and study for my exams while listening to it in senior year of college. I even recommended it to my friend for writing a paper and she felt the same way.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

dragthewaters said:


> It is physically impossible to get any heavier than this. Also try "A New Level."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will. Me likey. I'm also a big fan of this one. Including the prelude. Thank you,


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I tend to have two different genres for when I workout. The first is to calm me and meditate and something really relaxing so I can brush away all my anxieties and just focus: 





The next is when I'm completely in the zone and I just give myself to working out and use that raw intensity: 






I found this combo really works well especially if I'm stressed or tired


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I tend to have two different genres for when I workout. The first is to calm me and meditate and something really relaxing so I can brush away all my anxieties and just focus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those. @Stickman 's are great for running. On a tired or shit day I'd jump on the treadmill and hit this. Total focus. 





Then jump on the bike





I'm totally calm though in the gym. I'll also alternate. My brother listens to Les Miserables and Westlife...sing songs to get him pumped. Incredible.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

@Nightmaker81

This one though, is just great.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

spidershane said:


> I will. Me likey. I'm also a big fan of this one. Including the prelude. Thank you,


I love that one too!


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

its not a playlist without britney smh get it right next time


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Typeless said:


> its not a playlist without britney smh get it right next time


This though!





Don't fuck with Britney.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Also, this album's great to listen to while lifting weights. Sludge metal:


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

@Derange At 170 I also recommend these guys. All their songs are just filthy drums haha, mad shit. Thank you.





Legs baby.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Mainly hard classic rock like Queensryche:


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

﻿ＡＮＯＴＨＥＲ ＯＮＥ


----------



## laurenc (Dec 21, 2015)

LOL!!!!!!!! Have you seen the snapchat tag today for xmas? I was dying. 


Anyways, if I'm lifting I listen to a lot of hip hop. 
If I'm doing cardio I listen to a lot of EDM. 

Surprised there isn't any in this thread! 

Hip hop/Rap 
Rick Ross - So Sophisticated, The Devil is a Lie 
Meek Mill - Check, Believe it, Levels, RICO, Ambitionz, Been that 
Young thug - Old English 
French Montana - Ocho Cinco, 
Sean Paul - Gimme the Light 
Chance the Rapper - Chain Smoker 
Childish Gambino - Zealots of Stockholm 
J. Cole - Work out, a Tale of 2 Citiez, Apparently, Love Yourz, 
Kendrick - We up, The Relevant, King Kunta, 

EDM
Calvin Harris - Thinking about you, 
Armin Van Buuren - This is What it feels like, Pulsar Ummet Ozcan Remix, Eiforya (andrew rayel remix i think loi), Another You feat Mr Robz - Mark Sixma Remix
Clean Bandit - Rather be AND the magician remix 
Showtek - Slow down, we like to party, cannonball 
Organ Nilsen - Amis Ama original rmx
Mixail - Magnetic original rmx
Sander Van Doorn, Martin Garrix, DVBB - Gold Skies (FTampa Remix)
Ummet Ozcan - Superwave


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@uzferry


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I usually listen to lectures when I work out.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I usually listen to lectures when I work out.


hahaha


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Anything not in 3/4 or 6/8 time.


----------

